# Compact 9mm Comparable To LCP?



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone making something like the P3AT or LCP in 9mm? I would prefer 9mm over 380. Closest I have found. Is the Kahr.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Ruger is making an LC9 that looks like the LCP and is about the same size as the Kahr P-9 and CW-9.

It is not in stores, yet, but soon.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Any idea on price, capacity, etc? Looking for something that would fit in a pocket as a backup or when my subcompact isn't practical without adding another caliber.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ruger® LC9™ Centerfire Pistol Models


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Rohrbaugh makes an ultra-compat 9mm (but it is expensive). The Kel-tec PM 9 is a popularly priced version (but a bit larger and with a lot more plastic).


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Ruger71 said:


> Anyone making something like the P3AT or LCP in 9mm? I would prefer 9mm over 380. Closest I have found. Is the Kahr.


So why not get the Kahr PM9......its a 9 and it fits in a pocket and it is a very good weapon! It sound just like what you are looking for! It shoots like a champ also and you can shoot it and not have to ice your hand like with the .380 from Florida.

RCG


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Ruger71 said:


> Any idea on price, capacity, etc? Looking for something that would fit in a pocket as a backup or when my subcompact isn't practical without adding another caliber.


List price on the LC9 is $443; shipping February 1st. Given your username, I would think you would want to take a hard look at it before making a choice.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

The Kahr I looked at was 6-700 dollars. Really nice gun though. The only advantage I see to the LC9 was it is thinner. My XD is the same size. I was hoping for a 9 that was the same size as the LCP and same price range.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh .........good luck thats not anything I have heard of. The Kahr is a great gun that won't dissapoint.

As inexpensive as the LCP or even as small and 9mm It takes alot of engineering to make small and power work together. That cost money. Kahr has done a very good job. Rohrbaugh (sp) has also done a fine job. Both are the price of 2-1/2 to 3 LCP's. 


RCG


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Can't blame me for wishful thinking. LOL. :mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

New from the shot show...........

The CM9 same size as the PM9 but price point of the CW9.....should be around 425 bucks I hear

Look at this one it is a gem!!!! http://lundestudio.com/2011SHOTShow/...1192011-32.jpg

http://lundestudio.com/2011SHOTShow/Day2/2011shotshow-01192011-32.jpg

RCG


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

If you know anything about Rugers track record with NEW guns I'd wait awhile before I purchased
the LC9. I just purchased a SR9c ( pistol of the year ) but the first generation SR9 had many recalls before they perfected it. It was the same with the LCP. If you can afford it,
buy something that has already been proven. You life may depend on it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

guard dog said:


> If you know anything about Rugers track record with NEW guns I'd wait awhile before I purchased
> the LC9. I just purchased a SR9c ( pistol of the year ) but the first generation SR9 had many recalls before they perfected it. It was the same with the LCP. If you can afford it,
> buy something that has already been proven. You life may depend on it.


The Ruger has genuine sights; the nearest competitor is the Kel-Tec and that has minimal sights. The Kahr has real sights but costs a bunch more.

The new Sig Sauer 290 has sights but is blocky and heavy.

So you might want to bide your time and wait for the Ruger to be proved out.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

*Kimber Carry Solo*

Kimber has introduced a new 9mm in the same size category as the Kahr and the new Ruger. It has some 1911 features, and is definitely somehting I will be looking at.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just got a Ruger LC9 this past week










It's about 20% larger than the Ruger LCP - has very good sights.

I've put around 200 rounds through it of all kinds of ammo w/o a burp.

And is so much nicer to shoot than other small guns like Ket-Tec, etc.

:smt1099


----------

